
Spelling mistake prevented hackers taking $1B in bank heist - jakub_g
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2016/mar/10/spelling-mistake-prevented-bank-heist
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11262177](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11262177)
appears to have more detail.

------
foldor
This is a good lesson to learn, even for the rest of us. A few extra minutes
making sure your work looks professional can be the difference between $80
Million and $1 Billion.

~~~
fosco
Getting paid for spelling accuracy sounds like a fun job, I think I would be
good at it.

at least wehn im nto guuefing off.

------
udev
The nature of the typo "fandation" instead of "foundation" makes me think the
perpetrators were from a Russian speaking country. edit:spelling

~~~
nrmitchi
I must point out that you have a typo in the word "from"

~~~
mfoy_
Also "where" vs "were"\-- if we're nitpicking.

------
charlesism
Considering "Hackers got away with about $80m" is the _subheading_ , when it
deserves to be in gigantic letters with a picture of the Hindenburg under it,
I am impressed with the PR agency who spun this story.

------
jakub_g
The title is a bit sensationalist because the number of transactions was also
a factor, but anyway, they've lost some serious money on it (even if it was
just one more transaction)

------
jrs235
I don't get how we can't take back and track bits. It's not like real physical
currency was taken.

------
atemerev
One billion. Wow.

I'd expect _a lot_ of copycat attacks on central banks soon.

